# Marx whistle controllers



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. I have two marx whistles controllers. Four posts for transformer and track. Three buttons for bell,whistle,and direction.I can`t seem to get either one to work. I took them apart and they look brand new and nothing seems out of place.Contacts seem clean and so forth. Am I missing something or what thoughts does anyone have on this.Any help appreciated. My transformer is plenty big to control most anything I put on it.

Hope everyone is having a great week,the best,sanepilot:dunno:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That sounds like a Lionel #67 whistle controller (some were numbered 66):stroke:.

Can you post a picture?:smokin:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*whistle*

Hi,Bob..I`ll post a photo tomorrow afternoon. I`ll be busy till about 2 or so. I`m not sure of the number.Theyre in my shop. I just got in from there. It`s getting dark now and I`m afraid in the dark:laugh:


Thanks,have a good night,everett. Night went fast,gonna be a great day,I already saw a beautiful woman and had coffee-Here is the pics














tnx,Everett


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That is a Lionel 67 whistle controller. Refer to the attached PDF bulletin for a schematic and operating theory.

Enjoy!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*controller*

Hi,Bob..Many thanks,that`ll work..:smilie_daumenpos:

Have a good evening and weekend,Everett:thumbsup:


----------

